# Home theater WiFi



## ScottAlex (Dec 31, 2020)

Yes, there is a power outlet near the flat screen.

Is ethernet over powerline better than wifi repeaters?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Mesh network.

IME powerline ethernet needs to be on the same circuit breaker.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Hard-wire is always better, particularly with a video stream which can easily max out a wifi signal if it is a good enough quality.
I do hard-wire everywhere I can. It's just faster and better.


----------



## ScottAlex (Dec 31, 2020)

After listening to all your comments, I just bought a Netgear wifi extender. It should arrive tomorrow.

Question:

The router is on the second floor.

The two flat screen TV's that get poor internet wifi reception are on the first floor ( in the living room and kitchen).

When the Netgear wifi extender arrives, should I put it in the:


living room?
kitchen?
somewhere else?


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Elevation is almost always better when it comes to RF.



huesmann said:


> IME powerline ethernet needs to be on the same circuit breaker.


Or at least on the same leg. Hadn't considered it, but AFCI and GFCI breakers could change using WIFI over power lines. Particularly if they have a microprocessor.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

'Somewhere else' is answer. That is, between the router and the LR. Assuming kitchen and LR are both on first floor, extender needs to 'pull' the wifi to another floor. Suggest at bottom of a stairwell. Some extenders needed to be plugged into the dominant router so running a CAT5/6 rj45 cable may be required anyway.


----------



## ScottAlex (Dec 31, 2020)

On the topic of cat 5 cable, I just had a thought.

The router is on the second floor.

What if I plug in the new wifi extender to a power point close to the flat screen TV in the living room on the first floor. That way I can use cat 5 cable RJ45 to hard wire connect the flat screen directly to the wifi extender.

Will that configuration be more effective than going wifi from the flat screen to the wifi extender?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Put the extender on the first floor. If you have a laptop, or cell phone with an app that will give you WiFi signal strength (e.g. inSSIDer), walk around with it and find where on the first floor you get the best reception to your router, and locate your extender there.

Connecting the TV to the extender via ethernet is of no value unless you have a crappy WiFi connection from the TV to the extender.


----------



## ScottAlex (Dec 31, 2020)

huesmann said:


> Put the extender on the first floor. If you have a laptop, or cell phone with an app that will give you WiFi signal strength (e.g. inSSIDer), walk around with it and find where on the first floor you get the best reception to your router, and locate your extender there.
> 
> Connecting the TV to the extender via ethernet is of no value unless you have a crappy WiFi connection from the TV to the extender.


Good idea.

I'll download a wifi signal strength app for my phone and walk around the first floor to identify the best reception.

Isn't it likely to get the best reception at the bottom of the staircase on the first floor?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Can't say without seeing your house. Generally, WiFi signal is reduced by structure, but it also depends on the shape of the "cloud" Your router and its antenna(e) may be adjusted so that the donut-shaped "cloud" of signal points in different directions. Actually, have you tried adjusting the position of the router and antenna(e) to improve the signal to the TVs? What kind of router do you have?


----------



## ScottAlex (Dec 31, 2020)

My router is a Netgear, but it doesn't have a moveable, adjustable antennae. 

I'll try to point the router or spin it 90 degrees and see if there is a difference in first floor reception.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't think spinning it would help, but tilting it might.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Running a clean Cat6 Cable to the Home Theater would always be my Choice.
However, I just completed a couple of Mesh Networks in some huge 6000+ Square feet Beach Homes, and the Result were impressive.
Setup is ridiculously easy. Coverage good for 4K streaming.
This is what I used:








AC2200 Smart Home Mesh WiFi System


Deco M9 Plus smart mesh WiFi system provides tri-band WiFi for homes up to 6500 sq. ft. With a built-in hub to control IoT devices (ZigBee/Bluetooth/WiFi), and powerful anti-virus.




www.tp-link.com




They are on Costco.com on Sale right now.
Cheers,


----------

